# Could ferts hurt your fish?



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of plant ferts potentially hurting fish? My LFS suggested that might be why my betta is lethargic and listless, but without clearer symptoms. I dose Seachem flourish, trace, excel, potassium, iron, and nitrogen. I follow the schedule and dosing for a 10 gallon tank that's on Seachem's website.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I seriously doubt it but you could ask Seachem. They should have done studies.

However, I use root tabs and Iron tabs that I get on eBay and Seachem Flourish Comprehensive. I do not use any additional liquid ferts or Excel. I have them on hand but my plants haven't needed them.


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

unless you're like, dumping the whole thing in there i seriously doubt it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

elizabethdean said:


> Has anyone ever heard of plant ferts potentially hurting fish? My LFS suggested that might be why my betta is lethargic and listless, but without clearer symptoms. I dose Seachem flourish, trace, excel, potassium, iron, and nitrogen. I follow the schedule and dosing for a 10 gallon tank that's on Seachem's website.


If you are using ferts made for aquarium use and following dosing directions they will not harm your fish. I use those ferts too (except the nitrogen) with no issue. I also dose excel and go up to 3x the dose a day in tanks with bettas, or shrimp without issue. 
Have you tested your ammonia/nitrite/nitrate with a liquid test kit? You don't want any ammonia or nitrite(0ppm), if nitrates are more than 10ppm that's a bit high and you shoudl stop the nitrogen dosing.. honestly I don't use seachem nitrogen unless the tank has no fish/shrimp/snails (plants only), except the maimro only bowl.. that gets nothing but water top offs with dechlorinated tap-grows too slow to need any real ferts.


----------

